# Another reason analog cable is better than dbs



## Guest (Jun 9, 2002)

Analog cable obviously has better picture quality than dbs because it's not a highly compressed format, and also because additional outlets are FREE with analog cable.
However, one of the coolest things about cable is that you can at least listen to the Tyson Lews fight for free on cable because they don't scramble the audio, but on dbs you can't even listen to the fight for less than $54.95.


----------



## DishDude1 (Apr 13, 2002)

However, one of the coolest things about cable is that you can at least listen to the Tyson Lews fight for free on cable because they don't scramble the audio, but on dbs you can't even listen to the fight for less than $54.95.

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA Kind of like when you were little and tried to watch scrambled porn??


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> Analog cable obviously has better picture quality than dbs because it's not a highly compressed format


Thats all dependent on your cable provider. DBS doesnt have the best PQ but its pretty damn good compared to most anaolg cable systems.



> and also because additional outlets are FREE with analog cable.


But are they free with digital cable? and what if you want premiums, dont you have to get a converter which costs a monthly fee.



> However, one of the coolest things about cable is that you can at least listen to the Tyson Lews fight for free on cable because they don't scramble the audio, but on dbs you can't even listen to the fight for less than $54.95.


And with DBS you can order the PPV event or movie and disconnect the phone line an never pay for it. Not encourageing it by no means, I just wanna prove a point.


----------



## STXJim (Apr 22, 2002)

This guy is a TROLL!
Don't respond to his bait and hopefully he will go away!


----------



## gopherscot (Mar 25, 2002)

The other great thing about analog cable is that wonderful program guide. I love changing from channel to channel and not knowing what the hell I am watching ... right Gary .. isn't that neato!!


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

I'm sure you ALWAYS know what's showing on TNN. That info bar is just the greatest.....*N O T*

See ya
Tony


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Steve Mehs _
> *
> 
> Thats all dependent on your cable provider. DBS doesnt have the best PQ but its pretty damn good compared to most anaolg cable systems.
> ...


I've never seen an analog cable system that had worse picture quality than dbs. I don't know where you live, but in my area all the different analog cable systems have better picture quality than dbs.
Maybe like 6 or 8 years ago dbs might have had better picture quality than analog cable, but analog cable certainly has much better picture quality nowadays.
You really should only compare it when the person uses the direct analog cable feed and own a high quality analog television with a 3d digital comb filter such as the Sony KV36FV27.
Soccer looks really bad on my neigbors dish network system, but it looks beautiful on my television thanks to analog cable and the 3d digital comb filter.
People must be using bad splitters and also very long cable extensions and that's the only way that analog cable can be worse than dbs in picture quality.
I don't think anyone can argue that a good analog cable picture is vastly superior to dbs in picture quality. 
You see visual detail in analog cable that you've never seen in the dbs picture. 
It's like when you first try a pair of Sennheiser HD 600 headphones you're shocked at all the different instruments and the little sounds that you never heard before on other headphones.
Analog cable has better picture quality than dbs, digital cable has better picture quality than dbs, and cable has more hd channels than dbs.
Dbs is for people who care more about quantity than quality.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Steve Mehs _
> *
> 
> Thats all dependent on your cable provider. DBS doesnt have the best PQ but its pretty damn good compared to most anaolg cable systems.
> ...


No, you can't get away with that on dbs. 
If you order and then disconnect the phoneline, then in 2 months or so your reciever will start bothering you to upload your pay per view purchases and to connect a phone line.
It will bother you so much and so often that you'll have to either upload your pay per view purchases or your reciever will basically become useless.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I hate responding to an obvious troll, but here goes.



> I've never seen an analog cable system that had worse picture quality than dbs.


You haven't seen my cable system which I have to have provided here for basics for an apartment attached to my house.



> analog television with a 3d digital comb filter


Gee, will that fix the snow, static and ghosts that I see on my cable feed? I never knew that.



> I don't think anyone can argue that a good analog cable picture is vastly superior to dbs in picture quality.


I must admit that when I had my BUD, it was superior, but the local cable company here doesn't even come close. If the cable company cared, yes, they could beat the DBS picture (for now).



> digital cable has better picture quality than dbs, and cable has more hd channels than dbs.


Not here on all counts. The digital channels here have no color saturation at all, and there are NO HD channels at all. Broad generalizations are easy to negate. You might want to change your tune just a bit, although you did chose the correct method for trolling. Excuse me, I am going back under my bridge.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Gary,

You are focusing only on the picture quality aspects of analog cable. Sure, it some places analog looks superior but also look at what you DON'T have. Dolby Digital, HDTV, onscreen program guide, etc etc etc. And why did you spend $1500 on 36" Sony Wega with component video inputs to watch analog cable?

Before you knock DBS and it's PQ, you might want to start using your head and consider switching to a digital medium either DBS or digital cable to find out that there is more to the experience than just a good picture.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

When I bought my Sony Wega that was the straw that broke the camels back, I came home and plugged into my cable system and that was it, I went to the Dish. There is no comparison with my cable provider, DBS is better in every aspect.......HANDS DOWN. :righton:

Right now I can't see myself going back to cable unless there are vast improvements with my cable provider.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Nice try, Gary.

Obviously, you're in great distress as a frustrated DBS wannabe.

I've had cable and I've had DBS - DBS is way better. No interference, herringbone, harmonics, ghosting, snow, etc, etc, etc. Just a crystal clear, sharp picture with rich color levels.

No hours-long or days-long outages, no three-times a year rate increases, no constant channel # realignments, and no s-l-o-w PITA scrolling program listings.

The DBS pic I'm watching right now, a sports channel, is perfectly clear and sharp, with no compression artifacts. I'll put it up against your variable-quality analog cable pic anytime. No thanks, Gary. I'll stay with my digital pic and my 7-day addressable slice-n-dice EPG, and my beloved DVR.

One more point regarding your so-called "free" outlets. You're paying for them in higher cable rates. Yes, I'm paying for one extra IRD, but that cost is more than offset by the better value I receive. To add to your growing discomfort, I have 7 TVs fed by 2 IRDs 10 different ways. And just how are you using your ''free" cable outlets?

Thanks, but no thanks, Gary. Been there, done that! Analog cable is a fragile last-century technology. We're in the 21st century - get with the program and GET DBS! It's the way to go.


The Nickster :smoking:

200+ channels/40+ movie channels


----------



## Lightnin1 (Apr 23, 2002)

Go away gary. Just go away


----------



## AJ2086 (Jun 1, 2002)

What are you on crack? DBS is far superior than cable. Espeacially Analog cable. Analog cable is crap. The picture quality is very poor, theres no EPG, no interactive services, and you are limited to only about 70-90 channels. Just cause you can listen to a fight makes Analog cable better. I would rather have 250+ channels, a very good EPG, Wink Interactive, and a clean crisp digital picture than just listen to a fight and watch scrambled static for hours. Gary just go away. Its not our fault your too poor to switch to DBS or atleast to buy a fight.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

You know Gary , alot of us now on DBS DID have cable at some point in the past. For various reasons, we all decided DBS was a better alternative - be that more programming content, better picture, PVR capabilities, more HD content, or some combination of those. 

Personally, when I switched to DBS, the local cable system was an analog 36 channel system that had problems on the upper channels. Going to E* with more channels (even on AT100), the EPG, and a more consistent PQ was a no-brainer. While the addition of Locals took PQ down some, IMHO it has for the most part recovered - and the PQ of my locals is about equal to the cable. Even 18 months after I switched and cable FINALLY got around to upgrading their plant and channel offerings, the PQ isn't any better than what I have now. I can honestly say that I've never lost DBS due to a car hitting a utility pole (and the few weather related outages are only for the worst weather). 

In conclusion - Gary - go away - we don't want to hear from you..


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gary _
> *Analog cable obviously has better picture quality than dbs because it's not a highly compressed format, and also because additional outlets are FREE with analog cable.*


Hello there. Tell us... where are you located, what the name of your cable system, and the name of the DBS system? Is it DirecTV or Dish?

Funny, I posted a thread a month or so ago called Just what are you expecting from DBS?

And, did I mention that the syndicators and program providers are now using MPEG2 compression to uplink programming to the stations?

And, cable doesn't charge for additional outlets, eh? How about the boxes that hook up to the additional outlets? Also, many of us have PVRs as part of the satellite system, whether it be DirecTivo, Ultimate TV, 501, or 508. Tell me, does your cable system offer a PVR feature?

And, are you "Jack White" from DBS forums?


----------



## HTguy (May 7, 2002)

> You really should only compare it when the person uses the direct analog cable feed and own a high quality analog television with a 3d digital comb filter such as the Sony KV36FV27.


The digital comb filter is only on the line video inputs, Gary, _not_ the antenna input to which you connect the raw analog feed.

BTW, what cable company do you work for?


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2002)

everyone knows that digital and even analog cable have much, much better picture quality than dbs and those who say otherwise are just trying to justify their wasted money on ugly dish. this is the last word as i have to go watch superior cable tv.


----------



## AJ2086 (Jun 1, 2002)

Bif your another crack head thats just jealous that they are spending too much money on crack and cant afford a DBS system. Get over it DBS is better. A moderator should have locked this topic as soon as it started because everyone here has/wants DBS and is happy with it.


----------



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gary _
> *
> 
> I've never seen an analog cable system that had worse picture quality than dbs. I don't know where you live, but in my area all the different analog cable systems have better picture quality than dbs.
> ...


You've been truly lucky then. When we had Jones (Now Comcast) the picture quality was very uneven, some came out clearly, most had some form of interference and some were downright fuzzy.

My in-laws on the Eastern Shore of Virginia are saddled with a terrible analog cable system. Not only don't they get many channels, but on most of the ones they get, the picture is at best poor to fair. Virtually all of them are fuzzy and show some form of interference pattern. Other than DBS, they are the only game in town.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gary _
> *
> 
> I've never seen an analog cable system that had worse picture quality than dbs. I don't know where you live, but in my area all the different analog cable systems have better picture quality than dbs.
> ...


I have never seen an analog or digital cable system that is as good as DBS. Scrolling TV guide channel, grainy and ghostly analog pq, inferior and add ridden epg on digital cable, no digital surround sound on analog channels and many times no digital surround sound on digital channels either. To top it off cable tv is usually more expensive then DBS for what you get. Hum! worse pq, less features and more expensive then DBS, sounds like a better value to me, yea Wright. :shrug:


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> If you order and then disconnect the phoneline, then in 2 months or so your reciever will start bothering you to upload your pay per view purchases and to connect a phone line.
> It will bother you so much and so often that you'll have to either upload your pay per view purchases or your reciever will basically become useless.


Uh, no! I have order Apt Pipil on PPV back on 6/20/99 for $2.99, that has never been paid for but will be once I get rid of my 2800 and sell it. I never got any messege and my IRD is fully functional.



> And, are you "Jack White" from DBS forums?


Ding, ding, ding! We have a winner. Congrads, Z'Loth, the mysterious Gary is Jack White. Almost fooled me for a second since Jack usually complians about E*, but this one was about DBS in general. Jack you must be visiting here on your DP or a WebTV standalone unit, eh?


----------



## Lightnin1 (Apr 23, 2002)

Whoever he is, it is evident that he is a complete jack-ass that doesn't have a clue.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bif _
> *everyone knows that digital and even analog cable have much, much better picture quality than dbs and those who say otherwise are just trying to justify their wasted money on ugly dish. this is the last word as i have to go watch superior cable tv. *


 :lol: It's the cable guy! No wonder they're known to be creeps!


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

And you what else, when I had cable, it go out on calm sunny days. It takes a pretty good storm for rain fade to happen to my dbs.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

And, the ironic part.... some of the cable providers use dbs equipment in order to receive the channels..... one illegally so.


----------

